# Atwood tourney



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey folks, I'm gearing up for this years Saugeye tournament at Atwood. I am waiting to hear back from MWCD to make sure the weekend of April 30th is available and I have some money from sponsors yet to come in. Once I have everything squared away I will post specifics in a thread either here or in the tournament section. Looking forward to seeing some old faces and hopefully lots of new faces. Keep an "Eye" out for my next post regarding Rules and Entry Fees!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

bummer, would love to go but we have one of our eastern ohio saugeye club tournys that day. getting dates for the mwcd lakes was horrible this year. a ton of new bass clubs this year.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Id be in most likely a single boater but may come up with a partner. Whats your dead fish penalty and late to weigh penalty. Is their a blast off order or everyman for themselves. How many spots do you pay back. Big fish pot and what percentage of entries get paid back. Also take off and weigh in time? Sorry for all the questions and thanks in advance


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Maybe check up on other clubs schedules, walleyemadness.net , fishowf.club , and check w ducky on eastern ohio saugeye club and see if you can make somethin for everyone that has interest, hopin to fish it if it doesnt interfere with other club events


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

There is a new thread in the tournament discussion forum with all rules, info and registration contact information posted.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

ducky152000 said:


> bummer, would love to go but we have one of our eastern ohio saugeye club tournys that day. getting dates for the mwcd lakes was horrible this year. a ton of new bass clubs this year.


They have someone new running the marine event department this year. Due to my conflicting schedule coaching baseball the April 30 date was the only weekend I had available. I thought about doing it in the fall but there's no way with coaching youth football and working with the high school football program keeping stats my weekends are tied up.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

If im off work i will definitely fish your tourny. i thought one of ours was on the 30th but actualy we dont have any then.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Gonna try to make it. Depending on the weather i might bring the kiddo


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

DHower08 said:


> Gonna try to make it. Depending on the weather i might bring the kiddo


Awesome!!!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

ducky152000 said:


> If im off work i will definitely fish your tourny. i thought one of ours was on the 30th but actualy we dont have any then.


Right on !!!


----------

